# Butler Gulch?



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Riley and I hiked up Butler after a few hours on Copper's W.R.O.D.

Coverage looked pretty good. We didn't get up to the steep parts. The approach trail was totally covered. There were several groups coming out. They wren't bragging, but they didn't get skunked either.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Man, I'm ready to get back there. Hope there are a few more storms before the T weekend. Can't get away until then.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Basil,
Lots of really good skiing besides Butler in CC and way less crowds, just depends on how much you want to tour. If you wanna compare notes and get out touring, let me know.
Let It Snow!!!!


----------

